# 1919-23 Harley-Davidson, model W Sport.



## cyclingday (Oct 26, 2021)

I was just scrolling eBay, and I came across this interesting patent application.



I hadn’t seen this concept before.
It shows a lot of similarities to the 1919-23 model W Sport.
It looks like they were toying with the idea of a pressed steel frame similar to what BMW would use a few years later.


----------



## cyclingday (Oct 26, 2021)

This is what the realized production model looked like.


Definitely one of the more unusual motorcycles built by H-D.



The engine is reminiscent of the British transverse, Douglas, fore/aft twin.
The front fork is similar, if not an actual Merkel design.
My guess is, that it was a pretty rugged and nimble bike to ride.
Odd looking, but I like it!
It would’ve been neat to see what it would’ve looked like in that original concept form.


----------



## oldmtrcyc (Oct 30, 2021)

I had one, but it was very underpowered.   Maybe built for someone lighter and shorter?  Unique bikes for sure!


----------



## bikejunk (Nov 22, 2021)

built for the European market as were their 350  singles from the late 20s


----------



## cyclingday (Nov 24, 2021)

Years ago, my dad got a 1923 Model W out of New Zealand.
At that time, it seemed to be a favorable import/export market.
Something about tariff/displacement ratios.


----------



## oldmtrcyc (Jan 22, 2022)




----------



## cyclingday (Feb 1, 2022)




----------

